
Custom Search Engine for Develpers - stremovsky
https://codeseek.com/
======
vishnumohandas
Looks quite neat, the segregation by languages works well.

Suggestions: \- Dark theme. \- A nicer font for the search results page (some
mono font perhaps?)

~~~
stremovsky
Thanks for the input!

------
eli7ah
Hello

------
yossi-sh
Cool tool

~~~
stremovsky
Thanks!

